# Aqua therm furnace not heating



## North Star (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, so I normally stack rocks, build decks, and do a little remodeling. I kinda felt brave this week and decided to tackle my Aqua Therm Furnace that is kicking some heat but not as much as it should. It seems like I have no power to the circulating pump. Is this a relay issue or I am I biting off more than I can chew. It seems like a cut and dried system but there is always a bugaboo that throws you a curve ball. I have purged the system for air, and after an hour of running I can't get more than 70 degrees on the register. Any help or should I pony up the cash?


----------

